# ANZAC Day, Australia



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the privilege and honour to be at the Sydney ANZAC Memorial 25th April 2012.









The ANZAC Memorial. Panorama from the reflecting pool.










The Memorial










The Police trumpeter playing 'The Last Post' (Equiv to the US 'Taps')










The Premier of New South Wales and dignitaries.










WE SHALL REMEMBER THEM


----------



## mrepic37 (Apr 28, 2012)

Good on you. More people need to come every year and remember our fallen protectors.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks mrepic. A warm welcome to TSF :wave:

It was packed with a very friendly crowd of veterans and folk paying their respects. A most memorable and moving service of rememberance, terminating in 'The Last Post' and anthems etc....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb photos of a memorable day Donald - I do like the pano of the memorial, none of the usual 'curvatures' that can occur with tall buildings or long straight lines


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB. The pano was made up from 3 shots rather than using my wide angle lens.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you stitch them manually, or is it a feature on your camera?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Stitched semi-automatically in seperate software - I use PTGui for stitching.


----------

